# Problem with DS/R4 card



## sheothebudworths (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello!

The R4 card on my sons DS appears to have stopped working! 

With the card out, it works as it should, but with it in, it just won't load...so you turn it on, it flashes 'Loading' but then nothing happens...just a blank screen.... 


Please tell me it's fixable!?! 


And if it is, remember that I am a dunce, so need easy instructions! 


Thanking you in advance!


----------



## tommers (Feb 20, 2009)

Does the DS work with other cards?

Does the R4 work with a different micro SD card?

Try different combinations and then at least you know which bit is broke.

My SD card went a while ago and I had to replace it.  These things are cheap these days though.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 20, 2009)

tommers said:


> Does the DS work with other cards?
> 
> Does the R4 work with a different micro SD card?
> 
> ...



Hmmm...I dunno! 


I think the only other sd card I've got is the one on my mobile...assuming it was the other sd card that was buggered, is there any point in me trying that one? 
It would presumably show something, even if it the files it contains aren't game ones, iyswim? 

It'd be a big relief if it was just the sd card!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 20, 2009)

tommers said:


> My SD card went a while ago and I had to replace it.



Sorry - is that what happened when your sd card went then? The blank screen stuff?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 20, 2009)

Tried it with the one from my phone and it says 'couldn't find_ds_menu.dat'...is that a good sign? I mean does it mean that the R4 is fine (and just can't read that card, for obvious reasons)?

Or not neccessarily?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 20, 2009)

Wait for Addy, he'll have the news on what's up...


----------



## tommers (Feb 20, 2009)

you need to set up the sd card the same as the one you use in the R4 (i.e. with those root files menu_dat and whatever the other one is called on it, and a game file.)  It'll only take a couple of minutes.  If it works though then I guess you'll face endless hours of whining from the little un when you put it back in your phone.

I think when my SD card went it did say "loading" and then just a blank screen.  I was too busy cursing under my breath on the tube to really take notice.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 20, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Wait for Addy, he'll have the news on what's up...





I've just been looking for the R4 box, so that I can try the card in the usb reader, but it looks like my son has moved it somewhere....which probably means he's lost it...  

I could get him to try it in a DS belonging to one of the neighbours, but he's away till Sunday and I'm not concerned enough to do it myself   so it may have to wait till then.

Have read also that it might be the contacts and to try sticking a bit of paper under the R4 card to wedge it together a bit tighter, but I reckon I'll try eliminating other options first, as tommers suggested, rather than potentially bugger it up even more uneccessarily!.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 20, 2009)

tommers said:


> It'll only take a couple of minutes.



That's what you think! 



> I think when my SD card went it did say "loading" and then just a blank screen.  I was too busy cursing under my breath on the tube to really take notice.



That's reassuring enough for now  - I'll wait till he gets back, then try all the other stuff (he'll be better at loading the right files onto my sd card than I will  ).

And if it _is_ the sd card <touches wood>.....well, then I will _immediately_ delete the ds stuff from _my_ card and he can have a bit of patience and wait to buy himself a new one out of his pocket money.....he'd be waiting a fuck load longer if he needed a new R4 card, tbf, so he should count himself lucky!


----------



## tommers (Feb 20, 2009)

sheothebudworths said:


> I've just been looking for the R4 box, so that I can try the card in the usb reader, but looks like my son has moved it somewhere....which probably means he's lost it...




How does he put games on it?  Or has he just had the same ones for ages?

My card wasn't recognised by my PC after it broke. 

Have you got any other game cartridges?  If they work then you know it isn't the DS or the slot.

But, ultimately, if he's lost the reader then he can't expect you to fix it!


----------



## tommers (Feb 20, 2009)

sheothebudworths said:


> And if it _is_ the sd card <touches wood>.....well, then I will _immediately_ delete the ds stuff from _my_ card and he can have a bit of patience and wait to buy himself a new one out of his pocket money.....he'd be waiting a fuck load longer if he needed a new R4 card, tbf, so he should count himself lucky!



Absolutely.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 20, 2009)

tommers said:


> How does he put games on it?  Or has he just had the same ones for ages?
> 
> My card wasn't recognised by my PC after it broke.
> 
> ...




He's had loads on it for ages (Addy very kindly did a load of cd's when he bought the R4 card to send on).

But yeah - the point of that would've been that if the pc didn't recognise it either, it'd prob be the sd card not the R4, see? 

Good point about the whole thing being up the spout anyway if he can't find the usb reader  ...although they usually come along with a new one anyway, don't they?

It will most likely be SOMEWHERE anyway...but entering his room is likely to leave me with a serious injury (lego!   ) and anyway, he shouldn't have taken it from where it's _supposed_ to be, so it'll be his job to find it again!


----------



## Addy (Feb 20, 2009)

First you need to get the Micro SD card in to the USB stick or the SD card adapter (if you have a card reader) and see if the pc recognises its present.

If you can brows the Micro SD card on your pc make sure you have these files present...







Its possible that one of them has got deleted or corrupt.

It's probably worth deleting them and putting them back on just to make sure.

 You can download the v1.18 firmware from here
Just unzip it and drop it on the Root of the Micro SD card (Root means drop the files/folders on the card not into any sub folders)

Try it, and if its still being problematic we can try something else.


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 20, 2009)

Addy said:


> Try it, and if its still being problematic we can try something else.



_on a promise_.

?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 21, 2009)

Cheers for that Addy - nice and clear  - I reckon I'll be able to do that! 

He's back tonight, so we'll give it a go in the morning, then report back.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 22, 2009)

Addy said:


> First you need to get the Micro SD card in to the USB stick or the SD card adapter (if you have a card reader) and see if the pc recognises its present.
> 
> If you can brows the Micro SD card on your pc make sure you have these files present...
> 
> ...



Addy - from that link, what do I choose?! 

English kernel (presumably  ) then download 2 for worldwide?

Think I just fucked up, so can I just delete everything from the card and start over (and is highlighting, then pressing DELETE enough to do that?!  )?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 22, 2009)

And do I open the file that says 'English' and copy the whole lot on to the Sd card, or just drop the whole English file itself?


----------



## Addy (Feb 22, 2009)

Providing your SD card file structure is ok you can just highlight and delete the current files, if not you can right click > format

Unzip the 'English' file and you will see all the relevant files, Just copy and paste these on to your sd card. ( I usually right click>>properties and tick read only and hidden so its harder for people to accidently delete these files)
Add a new folder called games and drop your game roms in there.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 23, 2009)

Addy - I am bowing down to you sir! 

After getting myself a bit confused last night, I have up and decided to start again in the morning when I was a bit fresher....so I just deleted everything, then started from the beginning...and it's working fine again!!! WOOOOOOOO-HOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! 

A big thanks from me...and most definitely from the boy too (he's going to be well pleased when he gets back from school)!


----------



## Addy (Feb 23, 2009)

Hows that for customer support! You dont get that at PC World 

no, really, happy to help.


----------

